# iPhone update?



## FRAME2FINISH

So my iphone 4 needs an update,

Problem is I don't have enough memory, I asked the phone guy he said upload my pics to iCloud that didn't work so I got rid of apps and that didn't work either and now I can't get them back.

So do I just wipe my phone clean of everything now?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

This can be a pig to do. It took me about 3 hrs to figure out how to update mine with same issue. 

If I remember correctly i already had iCloud on but deleting photos didn't clear them when deleting them through the PC. I had to copy the photos from the iCloud folder on the PC to another folder so I wouldn't loose them. Then I had to delete every photo off the phone 1 by 1 from the canera folder and iCloud folder. That way it clears them completely from iCloud and the phone but you still have your photos on the PC in another folder. Then you will have space.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Also don't trust iTunes backing anything up. It has messed my phone up numerous times.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I can't see where it's backing it up to iCloud , says it is but shows no progress.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

It normally won't back up until phone is plugged in charging. Do you have iCloud installed on PC or Mac if not do that so that you can save the photos to another folder. 

Your photo album on phone should look like this


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I did have it plugged in but I don't have iCloud on my computer though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I did have it plugged in but I don't have iCloud on my computer though.


Yeah get it setup on computer and its easy to save the pictures then. iCloud's a bit of a clumpy system in that respect. It stores them in a cloud but don't make it easy to edit the files through the PC or Mac


----------



## Chris Johnson

BCConstruction said:


> iCloud's a bit of a clumpy system in that respect. It stores them in a cloud but don't make it easy to edit the files through the PC or Mac


See now your spreading false rumors, iCloud on a Mac works seamlessly, all Apple products work seamlessly together.

Not once have I had an issue with compatibility on any Apple product working with another Apple product. 

What happens on a PC, I have no idea.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> See now your spreading false rumors, iCloud on a Mac works seamlessly, all Apple products work seamlessly together. Not once have I had an issue with compatibility on any Apple product working with another Apple product. What happens on a PC, I have no idea.


I have iCloud on the PC. Its Apples software not Microsoft's. Like I said its a clumpy piece of software just like iTunes is. Your meant to be able to edit the pictures in the stream on both the PC and Mac and upto yet I have never been able to through the control panel for Windows or iPhoto on Mac's. Hence the reason for it "don't just work" Dropbox works 10x better than iCloud for backing up pictures from the iPhone. I just can't shut iCloud down as it keeps turning its self back on. Currently my wife's iPhone receives all the texts that goto my phone and calls as well and I guess its something to do with that as that's part of the iCloud system too. Typical Apple piss poor software though. It took me 2 days last week to put. 350 movies onto the iPad through iTunes. It took me 30mins with the surface pro.


----------



## TWhite

If Apple sucks so bad why do you have any of their stuff?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Because they have certain areas they work great. Airplay is my main reason for owning them. I'm too invested into their system to jump ship. I would love to have the Samsung galaxy s5 as it makes the iPhone look like a toy. It just don't play well with airplay though. Plus when you jailbreak apple devices they can almost do what a android device does out the box. Not everything but enough to keep me in their system.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I'm thinking a new phone myself, I already miss my ct app lmao

If I was smart I'd throw this thing in the ocean!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I'm thinking a new phone myself, I already miss my ct app lmao If I was smart I'd throw this thing in the ocean!!!


Don't do that. Some apple muppet will pay $300 for it lol


----------



## Chris Johnson

I would say the amount of hacking and jail breaking you do is the cause of your issues with Apple products. If you use them as Apple tells you to they work without issue.

You are trying to make it do something it's not designed to do, you are creating your own problems.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Chris Johnson said:


> I would say the amount of hacking and jail breaking you do is the cause of your issues with Apple products. If you use them as Apple tells you to they work without issue. You are trying to make it do something it's not designed to do, you are creating your own problems.


Agreed. Never had a single issue with my iphone 5. Had it for a year and a half now. It's not jail broken though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> I would say the amount of hacking and jail breaking you do is the cause of your issues with Apple products. If you use them as Apple tells you to they work without issue. You are trying to make it do something it's not designed to do, you are creating your own problems.


Only someone who has no idea about electronics would say such a thing. Jail breaking does not make a device unstable. 

First off the problems are with my wife's un jailbroken phone. Her device keeps activating the settings in iCloud that allow her phone to receive my texts and calls. Her phone will not update to the latest firmware so there's nothing I can do. If she was jailbroken I would have been able to drop down a firmware or two and get back to a stable build to update from. 

The main issue I have with my phone is having to charge it at least 3x a day. But this is a very common problem that affects about 40% of iphone 5's. Google search this issue your self if you don't think its real.


----------



## Chris Johnson

I charge my phone 2-3x a day too, I use it probably 4-6 hours during work hours plus various amounts in the evenings and apps are running so that kills batteries.

I know enough about electronics that if T&G he manufacturer recommends I leave it as is I do, I don't try and make it do things outside what they tell me to do. 

Your wife's phone is probably reviewing your text messages because your Apple ID is logged in on the phone. Warranty and AppleCare are worth their weight in gold


----------



## Chris Johnson

And yes jail breaking a phone does make it unstable...google it


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

What in the hell is jail broken?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> And yes jail breaking a phone does make it unstable...google it


I have been jail breaking and hacking devices long before you even heard about it. It has never once made my device unstable or bricked. the only people who say this are people who have no idea what they are talking about. Goto I clarified and check for your self. but seeings your such an expert explain to me why a jailbroken device is more unstable than a stock device. 

I also make less than about 20mins worth off calls a day and I have to charge my battery 3x. But if you say your on your phone that much a day then good for you. Some of us have to work lol


----------



## Tinstaafl

BCConstruction said:


> Only someone who has no idea about electronics would say such a thing. Jail breaking does not make a device unstable.


Not in and of itself, but once you do that you are on your own without manufacturer/developer tested scenarios. The electronics will still run fine, but you have opened the door to all sorts of untested potential software conflicts.

If you're nerd enough to deal with that, fine. But no point complaining about a condition you've created yourself.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Jail breaking a phone is forcing the phone to do things it's not suppose to do. Breaking out of jail so to speak. Technically it's illegal (if I'm not mistaken). It voids any warranty.

It's like the people who chip their motors, to improve your fuel milage, cheaper for you, but can cause a flurry of other problems, not good for others, and voids warranty.

And it's my job to be on the phone that much, that's my business.

What BC is doing is buying an Apple product, similar to a BMW and then wanting it to do more so he's trying to put a trailer hitch on it to pull his tool trailer around, absolutely ridiculous. If you don't like the factory capabilities of the BMW then buy a vehicle that can do what you want.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

FRAME2FINISH said:


> What in the hell is jail broken?


Apple lock their devices down so that you can only use updates and software they sell. I don't blame them as it makes them more money but the devices are extremely limited in what they can do. jail breaking lets you install apps Apple don't make money from. It also allows you to rid the phone of the bloatware they fill it with like newsstand, stock, iTunes Store, music, passbook etc etc. not only this but you can make the phone do vastly more than it does out the box. 

It's very easy to do and gives you future features the next iPhone will have but some people don't care. 

As an example you can tether for free, make any button do any function, change themes, test apps before buying, safe mode the spring board, backup the iPhone without iTunes etc etc

There are thousands of apps available through Cydia. There's a lot of cool stuff on their if your a geek.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Jail breaking a phone is forcing the phone to do things it's not suppose to do. Breaking out of jail so to speak. Technically it's illegal (if I'm not mistaken). It voids any warranty. It's like the people who chip their motors, to improve your fuel milage, cheaper for you, but can cause a flurry of other problems, not good for others, and voids warranty. And it's my job to be on the phone that much, that's my business. What BC is doing is buying an Apple product, similar to a BMW and then wanting it to do more so he's trying to put a trailer hitch on it to pull his tool trailer around, absolutely ridiculous. If you don't like the factory capabilities of the BMW then buy a vehicle that can do what you want.


Again not true. It's not illagal at all. You need to educate your self on what jail breaking is. Unlocking is illegal jail breaking is not. There's no way apple can tell if a device was jailbroken. Its impossible so if you do need to return the product then you do a restore and put the device back to normal. 

Also I know its not on topic but your also wrong about modding vehicles and motors. The mag moss act protects you from this no
Matter what the manufacture says. Its can only be denuded under warranty if the part you installed caused the failure. They have to prove the part you fitted caused the issue too. As an example they can't say your warranty is void if your tailgate spring failed because your engine was chipped.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tinstaafl said:


> Not in and of itself, but once you do that you are on your own without manufacturer/developer tested scenarios. The electronics will still run fine, but you have opened the door to all sorts of untested potential software conflicts. If you're nerd enough to deal with that, fine. But no point complaining about a condition you've created yourself.



True but as I said jail breaking does nothing to your device. Bad apps from apple or any 3rd party can cause issues. Apple don't check every single app that's on their App Store. Apples License agreements are strict with apps. They don't want your device doing stuff your next iPhone is gonna do. It has nothing to do with being bad apps as the hundreds I have used have all been great but its apples greed more than app quality. 

Cydia is a very good site that very trust worthy. I have spent more through them than through apple by a long shot. I rarely use any outside repos. Them I don't trust.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Comparing a tailgate failure with a chipped motor is a ridiculous thing to expect, your grasping at straws with that one. But it's funny how everyone pulls their chips out before they take their vehicle in for service at a dealer.

And obviously you did not read, I put in brackets (I believe) but you missed that part. And it's funny how you know that restoring your phone removes the evidence of it being Jail Broken, I take it you have done this for warranty work to be done?

You should really quit buying Apple products and just keep building your own system to get what you want rather then trying to make a system not designed for what you want, to do what you want and when it doesn't work you ***** about it....there's a word for people like you....I'll figure it out


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Comparing a tailgate failure with a chipped motor is a ridiculous thing to expect, your grasping at straws with that one. But it's funny how everyone pulls their chips out before they take their vehicle in for service at a dealer. And obviously you did not read, I put in brackets (I believe) but you missed that part. And it's funny how you know that restoring your phone removes the evidence of it being Jail Broken, I take it you have done this for warranty work to be done? You should really quit buying Apple products and just keep building your own system to get what you want rather then trying to make a system not designed for what you want, to do what you want and when it doesn't work you ***** about it....there's a word for people like you....I'll figure it out


How is it clutching at straws. Perhaps educate your self on jail breaking and the mag moss act before trying to sound like an expert. You clearly know nothing about either. 

You clearly also have no idea about how vehicles are chipped either but that's a whole other thread but ask away an I will educate you. 

All my apple kit is out of warranty so apple are no use to me for warranty work so no I have no idea about how it goes when returning them but based on the thousands of threads about it your good to go with a restore and most times with leaving the jailbreak on.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Common sense (which I know isn't so common), a tailgate has nothing to do with a warranty issue on a chipped motor. Yes the act says the manufacturer has to prove the chip caused the problem to void a warranty, unfortunately they never have the chance since everyone removes the chip prior to taking the vehicle in.

As for jail breaking, your modifying the phone, something the manufacturer doesn't recommend or condone, yet you ignorantly defy them and do as you please. And now you have all these issues, but there not your fault, the product is the problem, it's a POS, yet you still buy and use them.

I don't need your version of education on this stuff, I buy a product because it does what I want out of the box, not to **** with it and complain everything is **** about it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Common sense (which I know isn't so common), a tailgate has nothing to do with a warranty issue on a chipped motor. Yes the act says the manufacturer has to prove the chip caused the problem to void a warranty, unfortunately they never have the chance since everyone removes the chip prior to taking the vehicle in. As for jail breaking, your modifying the phone, something the manufacturer doesn't recommend or condone, yet you ignorantly defy them and do as you please. And now you have all these issues, but there not your fault, the product is the problem, it's a POS, yet you still buy and use them. I don't need your version of education on this stuff, I buy a product because it does what I want out of the box, not to **** with it and complain everything is **** about it.



As I said my wife's phone is not jailbroken. Its her device with the issues. The other issues were software related with apples iCloud control panel. My issue is battery life which if you knew anything about apple phones is common. Very common. You could say its almost normal. 

Try all you want to keep making your self sound an expert lol


----------



## Deuce88

BC you are so full of yourself it's frightening. If you don't like Apple products that's fine, but you don't have to be so condescending to those that do.


----------



## Chris Johnson

My expertness is using a product as it's designed to be used by the manufacturer. 

Your wife's phone has an issue, get it fixed, quit bitching, bitching isn't going to fix it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Deuce88 said:


> BC you are so full of yourself it's frightening. If you don't like Apple products that's fine, but you don't have to be so condescending to those that do.


It's not condescending or frightening lol. It's putting myths where they belong in the trash. Apple fanboys get butt hurt when anything bad is said about their poor products. What's funny is i use a lot of different brands and have used a lot of different brands. I spend as much time on gadget forums as I do here but there really are some truly dedicated apple fanboys on here. It's almost as bad as macrumors on here lol


----------



## TWhite

But your problem is that you like to use put downs on products and members that you don't like and don't worry I'm not frightened.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> My expertness is using a product as it's designed to be used by the manufacturer. Your wife's phone has an issue, get it fixed, quit bitching, bitching isn't going to fix it.


Well by that thinking you won't ever use a non apple charge cable, a non apple charger, a non apple case, a non apple dock etc etc 

Apple are in the business to make money. They put stupid stuff on your phone so that you have no choice than to buy their products. You own the phone so you more than allowed to mod it how you like. Its yours not theirs. That's like Ford telling you than you can't use any filter or oil other than motor craft brand and your only allowed to but fuel from their petrol station and repairs can only be done through the dealer. Which everyone would think is crazy yet when it comes to apple fanboys that is perfectly ok for apple to do. 

Having to jailbreak to use a 3rd party cable and charger because apple say so is mind boggling to say the least. But their company is all about locking you down to only use what they make money on. If your happy with that great but millions ain't so they jailbreak.


----------



## Chris Johnson

I wouldn't call myself a fanboy, I call myself a realist, I buy stuff that works out of the box without manipulating it. You try and get products to do what they are not designed to do.

I'm surprised you don't have a BMW with a trailer attached and ***** you can't pull 10,000 lbs of tools. 

What I don't understand is you find nothing but fault with a business that is ranked top in the world...they must have done something right.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> I wouldn't call myself a fanboy, I call myself a realist, I buy stuff that works out of the box without manipulating it. You try and get products to do what they are not designed to do. I'm surprised you don't have a BMW with a trailer attached and ***** you can't pull 10,000 lbs of tools. What I don't understand is you find nothing but fault with a business that is ranked top in the world...they must have done something right.


Here we go again with "just works" lol you couldn't sound anymore like a fanboy if you tried. 

What's still clear is you ain't got a clue what your going on about lol


----------



## Inner10

Chris Johnson said:


> I wouldn't call myself a fanboy, I call myself a realist, I buy stuff that works out of the box without manipulating it. You try and get products to do what they are not designed to do.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have a BMW with a trailer attached and ***** you can't pull 10,000 lbs of tools.
> 
> What I don't understand is you find nothing but fault with a business that is ranked top in the world...they must have done something right.


They did something right, even the assholes that complain relentlessly about the products own one of everything they make. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> They did something right, even the assholes that complain relentlessly about the products own one of everything they make. :laughing:


 No denying they got airplay right and routers. 

But the rest blah lol

Tell you what dies work almost as well. Chromecast. I carry one everywhere I go now and every TV has one. That thing does a lot and its silly cheap. That and plex is unreal slick.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> No denying they got airplay right and routers.
> 
> But the rest blah lol
> 
> Tell you what dies work almost as well. Chromecast. I carry one everywhere I go now and every TV has one. That thing does a lot and its silly cheap. That and plex is unreal slick.


Their routers lack so many critical features it's not even funny. Airplay, however, works very well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Their routers lack so many critical features it's not even funny. Airplay, however, works very well.


I mean routers as in airplay. The way they have a audio output on them. That was a great idea. Like you say they don't have much in the way of advanced setup. Had some major issues once with grand tourismo online once and there was no way to adjust the settings I had to adjust. Ended up using my belkin router when I played.


----------



## kiteman

My i4 mysteriously dropped all my contacts this morning. I opened the backup assistant and 10 seconds later they're all back.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Ok you don't like iTunes, but that's how my phone is backed up...I think...at least that is what it tells me when I plug into my computers

I don't keep my photos or music on iCloud, strictly on every device

iCloud I use for pages/numbers files only and find my iPhone, iPad, iMac (s) 

Pimply guy at Apple store told me to restore to get everything from old phone to new phone and it just worked


----------



## DeanV

I have always, only used icloud to back up my apple ios stuff. No issues migrating from an ipad 2 to iPad Air. On my first iPhone (5) so I have not needed to migrate there. 

I bout my first mac this year, a 15" mbp with retina. So far, it has been great. Only issue I have had me needing to learn the file system better. After more than 20 years on windows computers, that is the only thing that has been a little challenging.


----------



## JT Wood

FRAME2FINISH said:


> So my iphone 4 needs an update,
> 
> Problem is I don't have enough memory, I asked the phone guy he said upload my pics to iCloud that didn't work so I got rid of apps and that didn't work either and now I can't get them back.
> 
> So do I just wipe my phone clean of everything now?



I hate apple so much. I could solve this in 3 minutes on my android. Which btw works flawlessly out of the box. 

The BMW jailbreak thing isn't like a BMW hauling a trailer, it's more like BMW selling a car that only has one station on the radio. and you can only fill up at "Apple" gas stations, because it has a proprietary type fuel tank that only accepts "Apple" pumps. It has no reason to exist other than to force you to purchase their fuel.

Jail breaking is like turning on the other radio stations, and removing the proprietary fuel tank inlet so you can fill up at any station.

It's not really exceeding the design parameters, it's just removing stupid pain in the ass restrictions that shouldn't be there in the first place.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

FRAME2FINISH said:


> No my phone has dropped all it's contacts as in phone numbers, I went and reprogrammed them back in which took way more time than I care to admit!!
> 
> You should of seen when I realized it dropped them all again!!
> 
> And I can't watch videos the phone constantly freezes,,I guess the best thing is I'm less apt to grab my phone.
> 
> I might be able to paint my van if I leave it as is lol


You should never have to re-type your contacts. I use Google Contacts to store them via cloud and it syncs with my iPhone pretty good. Android phone syncs them automatically, iPhone you have to manually sync as you go but it does it fast.


----------



## wallmaxx

BCConstruction said:


> Lol brilliant. So I will drive 4hrs to nearest Genius Bar to have a spotty faced "genius" plug my phone in and put it into DFU to do a restore when I can do this my self in 30seconds! Then have them tell me phone is way out of warranty so there's nothing they can do. Yeah that's makes total logical sense lol


So you're that awesome that talking trash about a hypothetical tech support person on a construction blog site makes you feel better about yourself?

wow.


----------



## wallmaxx

Chris Johnson said:


> I haven't made up anything, everything I've said is real
> 
> I've used others products and ease of use is why I chose to stay with Apple. I've done my PC time and my Crackberry time. My preference is ease of use and it all works.
> 
> You however are a hacker, you take a product and go beyond it's design limits and you've proven that over and over again. But your a bad hacker since you can't find a solution so you ***** about the problems rather then solve them for a solution.


I work with some shallow nerd types who try to express how awesome they are because they use a LINUX flavor (flavour) Same thing here I bet. Some people need to complain about things so that they appear to be experts. Whatever. 

Complaining to people not responsible for the issue never solves anything. No one on this blog are going to make Apple do anything differently. 

I started and worked with PC (windows 3.1 and on) since 1994 and AOL. Windows sucks. 

I went Mac in 2007 and never looked back. I spend more time creating content than configuring my system. Period. And that's what I use a computer for.

The iPhone and iPad and natural extensions of my connectivity.....and now with iWorks beta on iCloud, I can create apple-centric content from any browser. That was really useful just last week.

Can't wait for iOS8 and iPhone 6................wooooooo holla!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

You already proved many a time your a ultimate apple fanboy. You need not prove it again. Can't wait for ios8 and iPhone 6 that will do nothing more than the iPhone 5 with ios 7 lmfao brilliant. 

But apple said I need it lol


----------



## TWhite

BCConstruction said:


> You already proved many a time your a ultimate apple fanboy. You need not prove it again. Can't wait for ios8 and iPhone 6 that will do nothing more than the iPhone 5 with ios 7 lmfao brilliant. But apple said I need it lol


You my friend are the fanboy and you can't see it! I buy the tech gear that gives me the least problems. Apple gear works for me and the majority of smartphone owners in the US.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> You my friend are the fanboy and you can't see it! I buy the tech gear that gives me the least problems. Apple gear works for me and the majority of smartphone owners in the US.


 I'm a fanboy of what? I'm not under the illusion of apple being the best of the best. They are far from it infact. There are better computers and better phones. Apple fanboys like to think that everyone using apple have no problems. Its a myth. They have just as many problems as any other brand. You would think that a company that has so much control over hardware and software would be able to design a system that is almost problem free but they can't. No one can. My last PC run 24/7 for 5 years and was worked hard over clocked too. I never had one problem or one BSOD in that whole time. But I would be a fool to think everyone with anything but apple has the same outcome as me as would a fanboy who thinks apple systems are problem free.


----------



## thesidingpro

BCC you spend so much time belittling the iphone and have one it's hilarious. Even more annoying than the apple fan boy you so publicly hate!

It's all good man. Just an observation. I think they all rock and are amazing in the scheme of things.


----------



## Chris Johnson

I get it, everyone can have issues, I've had a couple, user error and 1 warranty, but please explain to me why I don't have the issues, please.

I am running the following

Mid 2010 27" i3
Late 2010 MacMini i5
Mid 2011 27" i5
Mid 2012 15" i5 laptop with retina
Early 2013 27" i5 (new style, no drive)
iPad 3 - wifi/3g
iPhone 4 - for my son
iPhone 4s - for my daughter
iPhone 5 - wife
iPhone 5s - me
Apple TV II

I guess I am a fanboy - but it all works, and I'm going to say problem free


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> I get it, everyone can have issues, I've had a couple, user error and 1 warranty, but please explain to me why I don't have the issues, please. I am running the following Mid 2010 27" i3 Late 2010 MacMini i5 Mid 2011 27" i5 Mid 2012 15" i5 laptop with retina Early 2013 27" i5 (new style, no drive) iPad 3 - wifi/3g iPhone 4 - for my son iPhone 4s - for my daughter iPhone 5 - wife iPhone 5s - me Apple TV II I guess I am a fanboy - but it all works, and I'm going to say problem free


Like you say your a fanboy and I will say it again. The last 6PC's I have owned have been problem free. Not one single issue and all 5 of the ones I no longer own are still running to this day problem free and they just worked so under your thinking that would mean every PC is problem free. 

You seem to like to ignore that they all have issues. Yes even apple products have issues. Just because you have had none like I have had none with PC's you automatically think Apple just works for everyone. That's a true ultimate fanboy mindset.


----------



## Chris Johnson

So your not saying Apple products are good, your saying I am just lucky? 

I think it's because I use them only has they have intended to be used, no jail breaking, no other non sense, simple use as per manufacturers instructions. And since I never shut down, if I see them slowing down, I simply restart and they are back to normal, and I think that's normal will any electronic device.

But it's just me and not getting these devices working outside the scope of what they are intended for...as per the manufacturer design.

But I'll give a good plug for BlackBerry, I had one in 2009 (can remember model #) but it was a touch screen, I think their first one, horrible phone for everyone...except me, I had no issues with it, I couldn't understand why everyone was complaining about it, yet others I know had issue after issue, but I don't feel they were legitimate issues just people wanting to *****


----------



## JT Wood

Chris Johnson said:


> So your not saying Apple products are good, your saying I am just lucky?
> 
> I think it's because I use them only has they have intended to be used, no jail breaking, no other non sense, simple use as per manufacturers instructions. And since I never shut down, if I see them slowing down, I simply restart and they are back to normal, and I think that's normal will any electronic device.
> 
> But it's just me and not getting these devices working outside the scope of what they are intended for...as per the manufacturer design.
> 
> But I'll give a good plug for BlackBerry, I had one in 2009 (can remember model #) but it was a touch screen, I think their first one, horrible phone for everyone...except me, I had no issues with it, I couldn't understand why everyone was complaining about it, yet others I know had issue after issue, but I don't feel they were legitimate issues just people wanting to *****




I had problems with my iPhone. No jailbreaking or hacking, if just got screwed up after an update. I mostly just hate the restrictions on apple stuff.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> So your not saying Apple products are good, your saying I am just lucky? I think it's because I use them only has they have intended to be used, no jail breaking, no other non sense, simple use as per manufacturers instructions. And since I never shut down, if I see them slowing down, I simply restart and they are back to normal, and I think that's normal will any electronic device. But it's just me and not getting these devices working outside the scope of what they are intended for...as per the manufacturer design. But I'll give a good plug for BlackBerry, I had one in 2009 (can remember model #) but it was a touch screen, I think their first one, horrible phone for everyone...except me, I had no issues with it, I couldn't understand why everyone was complaining about it, yet others I know had issue after issue, but I don't feel they were legitimate issues just people wanting to *****


Again I have never had PC issues but I don't think all PC's are good. Apples stuffs good but not the best. Far from the best. I put them middle of the road with Samsung, Sony and acer. It has its problems just like any other brand. Their PC's are made with exactly the same parts the above are even the phones internals are almost identical when looked at in detail. Jailbreaking don't cause issues no matter how many times you say it either. If that were true my iPhone would be the one with issues not my wife's. 

I don't like apple because they think they know better what my device should have and what I need. The screen size of the iPhone was a perfect example of this. For years apple said there's no need for a bigger screen than what's on the iPhone. Their fanboys repeated this and even blew down the leaks about the iPhone 5's screen size increase. Then when the phone come out every fanboy I knew bought it even after they said it was pointless. Then it all started again with the 6 and apple saying the 5 would be the biggest phone and there's no point in going bigger. The fanboys will also repeat that now the 5 is big enough just like they did with the. 4 and they wouldn't buy the size in the bigger size. 

It's all about control of the sheep. Keep them convinced that the company knows what's best for them and keep selling them a new phone each year. That's one aspect of apple that just works. 

Another example was the panoramic mode. Apple shut it down yet the phone was perfectly capable of doing it. They just wanted to have something to boast about on the next release yet jail breakers had activated it long before. The fanboys repeated what apple said and were gonna wait to official release to get that function. Again apple telling you what's best for you. 

Antenna gate was also another big thing with the way apple treat customers. Fanboys would not accept there was a problem with their. 4's I had it. My wife had it. Every single person I knew had this issue. Apple would not admit it and neither would the fanboys. Then after the class action loss apple admired it and the fanboys were pissed they didn't get a free case or their $15 lol

There's a few of the multiple reasons I don't like apple as a company.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Apples stuffs good but not the best. Far from the best.

I can't believe you actually said that...haha

I don't like apple because they think they know better what my device should have and what I need.

But it is their product, their invention (or should I say their assembly of pieces), their everything, they have the right to say this is what we are comfortable with you performing with what we give you. Ford/Gm have vehicle ratings for 12,000 lbs of towing and we know they under rate them, they can pull more, and you choose to pull greater then 12,000 lbs and have a problem, is it the vehicle manufacturer or yours? In regards to the screen size, your right, it is too small, my vision is going, so I bought an iPad, at the same time, I see these other people with bigger screens, bigger phones, looks cumbersome to me to use it as a phone it so big, almost like a iPad mini, screens nice and big, doubt it'll fit in my shirt pocket with my smokes...each of us has preferences.

It's all about control of the sheep. Keep them convinced that the company knows what's best for them and keep selling them a new phone each year. That's one aspect of apple that just works. 

That's business, All electronics companies do that, automakers, the list goes on and on

Another example was the panoramic mode. Apple shut it down yet the phone was perfectly capable of doing it.

There goes my fanboy status...I used it once to see how it worked...about 18 months ago...and haven't used it since...if you hadn't of told me, I would have never noticed it missing.

Antenna gate was also another big thing with the way apple treat customers.

Can't comment, didn't affect me.

I will say this, I don't stand in line ups to buy new **** just cause it came out, I have better things to do with my time, months later I will buy it, all bugs should be worked out by then.

So let me tell you what I like

Ease of use
Every device talks to each other seamlessly
My brother and I set up our mother on an iMac we can help monitor her bills, payments, etc.
I can run Windows for AutoCad with Parallels, the only software I need to switch over for

Now your rebuttal will be that everything I do on Apple can be done on a PC, and your right, but it is not (or wasn't) as simple as Apple, Apple does it out of the box, no additional programs, or setting up this and that, it just does it, and iCloud has made it even easier. And I have not owned a PC since 2010 with XP on it, maybe it's improved since then, but I'm not switching back, Apple works just fine for me...and lots of other people. My first Mac was 2005 and I tried to push it off, but once you realized it was easier to do things with it, well I don't need to tell you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Apples stuffs good but not the best. Far from the best.
> 
> I can't believe you actually said that...haha
> 
> I don't like apple because they think they know better what my device should have and what I need.
> 
> But it is their product, their invention (or should I say their assembly of pieces), their everything, they have the right to say this is what we are comfortable with you performing with what we give you. Ford/Gm have vehicle ratings for 12,000 lbs of towing and we know they under rate them, they can pull more, and you choose to pull greater then 12,000 lbs and have a problem, is it the vehicle manufacturer or yours? In regards to the screen size, your right, it is too small, my vision is going, so I bought an iPad, at the same time, I see these other people with bigger screens, bigger phones, looks cumbersome to me to use it as a phone it so big, almost like a iPad mini, screens nice and big, doubt it'll fit in my shirt pocket with my smokes...each of us has preferences.
> 
> It's all about control of the sheep. Keep them convinced that the company knows what's best for them and keep selling them a new phone each year. That's one aspect of apple that just works.
> 
> That's business, All electronics companies do that, automakers, the list goes on and on
> 
> Another example was the panoramic mode. Apple shut it down yet the phone was perfectly capable of doing it.
> 
> There goes my fanboy status...I used it once to see how it worked...about 18 months ago...and haven't used it since...if you hadn't of told me, I would have never noticed it missing.
> 
> Antenna gate was also another big thing with the way apple treat customers.
> 
> Can't comment, didn't affect me.
> 
> I will say this, I don't stand in line ups to buy new **** just cause it came out, I have better things to do with my time, months later I will buy it, all bugs should be worked out by then.
> 
> So let me tell you what I like
> 
> Ease of use
> Every device talks to each other seamlessly
> My brother and I set up our mother on an iMac we can help monitor her bills, payments, etc.
> I can run Windows for AutoCad with Parallels, the only software I need to switch over for
> 
> Now your rebuttal will be that everything I do on Apple can be done on a PC, and your right, but it is not (or wasn't) as simple as Apple, Apple does it out of the box, no additional programs, or setting up this and that, it just does it, and iCloud has made it even easier. And I have not owned a PC since 2010 with XP on it, maybe it's improved since then, but I'm not switching back, Apple works just fine for me...and lots of other people. My first Mac was 2005 and I tried to push it off, but once you realized it was easier to do things with it, well I don't need to tell you.



There's no doubt your a fanboy. excuses excuses excuses lol

You keep bringing all this stuff up about your devices working together. They do exactly the same thing on other platforms. As i have said Apple also make this software for windows. Its a silly point to keep using as its not just an apple idea. It's been about long before apple decided to use it. The cloud was not designed by apple. Apple's cloud is pretty basic compared to most cloud systems also. very basic. 

You do know i have used Apple in the PC world too. I have tried multiple times to use both PC and Apple PC's side by side. It never went as smooth in my world. Last Mac i bought was about 16months ago. Gave it 2 months and got so pissed off with lack of software, support and restrictions i had to sell it. Got a great price on it though. Only lost about 30% of what i paid. I nearly bought the new Mac pro desktop 3 months ago but decide against it after reading reviews. My current PC that's about a year old blows it away still. It was nice though and their prices have got much better. Just hard to walk away from the ease of the PC world.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

What's the term for an Android/PC fanboy? :whistling :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have only owned one android phone and it was awful. I owned it after my first windows phone and it was one of the very first on the market. Nothing like the current android phones available though. I would like to own one of them. 

Yes a PC fanboy you can call me. There's not really a brand you can lock me too as I build them my self but I'm def a PC fanboy more than a Apple/android fanboy lol


----------



## Chris Johnson

I got no excuses, if it hasn't affected me then it hasn't affected me.

So Apple is basic stuff that your PC can do, only your PC does it better, but it required a lot more for you to get it to do the same things as Apple but yours does it better.

No Apple didn't invent the cloud, but they designed the cloud to work with their software and system seamlessly. Microsoft now has one, as does Dropbox and a few others. I have the option of using those, but I choose to use iCloud as the Apple software doesn't require me to do anything other then hit save and all my items from iWork's are in iCloud. 

I do use Dropbox for blueprints only, which after I download must transfer to Dropbox.

Prior to iCloud I was using MobileMe which was similar, iCloud has a few more features. Back in 05 I was using .mac which I believe was the start of it all...for Apple. But I never used it as I still had PC mentality.

I believe the PC market changes too quick and too often, many times I purchased software to install on my PC only to find out the video card wasn't enough or I had to go in and mess around with settings and such, the permanent move to Apple has eliminated that for me...a non tech guy


----------



## JT Wood

Did I ever tell you guys about the time I wanted to simply put 4 jpeg pictures on my ipad to show to customers?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> I got no excuses, if it hasn't affected me then it hasn't affected me. So Apple is basic stuff that your PC can do, only your PC does it better, but it required a lot more for you to get it to do the same things as Apple but yours does it better. No Apple didn't invent the cloud, but they designed the cloud to work with their software and system seamlessly. Microsoft now has one, as does Dropbox and a few others. I have the option of using those, but I choose to use iCloud as the Apple software doesn't require me to do anything other then hit save and all my items from iWork's are in iCloud. I do use Dropbox for blueprints only, which after I download must transfer to Dropbox. Prior to iCloud I was using MobileMe which was similar, iCloud has a few more features. Back in 05 I was using .mac which I believe was the start of it all...for Apple. But I never used it as I still had PC mentality. I believe the PC market changes too quick and too often, many times I purchased software to install on my PC only to find out the video card wasn't enough or I had to go in and mess around with settings and such, the permanent move to Apple has eliminated that for me...a non tech guy


Im not just talking about affecting you. As I said I was not affected by any of these issues that other PC users experience but my outlook of PC's is not like your outlook on Mac's. I know a lot if people have issues. Just like Mac users do. 

No my PC did not require me to do a lot more than getting apple system to do more. This is where your inexperience in both formats shows. I can by a PC of the shelf that uses 2-3x higher grade parts and works right out the box for the same money. I can by a system the same quality and performance and works out the box for at least half what Apple charge. Remember Mac's are exactly the same hardware as any PC in the market. Same CPU's, same motherboards, same ram, same HD, same PSU, same graphics cards, same sound cards etc etc 

Most of the time apple rename these parts so its hard to figure out what to use as a comparison. But its easy to figure out when you look in depth what they have as hardware. 

The PC market does not change quick. Apple systems change slow. They make money selling you dated kit for a high price. They don't change out their hardware lineup as hardware increases performance because they bought in a bulk load of that same hardware to sell in that system for at least a year. So let's be clear its not a case of the PC market changing to quick. PC market just keeps up with latest tech. 

Let's also be clear Apple ain't ever been a leader or even innovated anything cloud based. Microsoft yes, google yes and amazon yes. Apple cloud systems are extremely basic compared to 99% of others on the market. 

Let's also not confuse specs of $600 computers to specs of $2200 computers. $-$ your gonna get vastly higher spec PC than an Apple system. A $2000 apple system will be out of use quicker than a $2000 digital storm for an example. But it's not far to be comparing a system like that to a Apple system. It should really be a Samsung, toshiba, sony, acer etc etc to give a fair comparison.


----------



## TWhite

BC, really your still going on about this? I never said Apple was best, I just said that a lot of people are satisfied with their products. Accept that statement as my opinion and understand that we don't have to agree on everything to get along.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> BC, really your still going on about this? I never said Apple was best, I just said that a lot of people are satisfied with their products. Accept that statement as my opinion and understand that we don't have to agree on everything to get along.


Apple fanboys can't stand it when they are shown the truths about their precious lol. You new so you have not seen this happen 100x before. 

I get its your opinion and that's fine. What's not fine is making stuff up trying to push it as fact when its not whic a lot of fanboys do. Apple pray on the stupid and its their main user base. Their devices are KISS. 

Why do you think we ain't getting along. Some of my best mates are the biggest fanboys you ever meet. Only ever fell out with one because he was a Obama supporter lol


----------



## Chris Johnson

Oh we get along we just don't agree

I haven't spewed one myth here, the facts I've shown are what works for me, not a myth, pure fact. The system works seamlessly for me...fact

I don't get how iCloud is basic, it was introduced as I perceive it as a hard drive/mass storage not on my computer...and that's exactly what I use it for, storage off my computer and very simple for me to access. Dropbox for blueprints as that's become the norm in my area for multiple user access to big files.

Your claim of Apple buying parts for a year I would say is false, Apple purchases from several different suppliers. I make fact of this as my 'warranted' hard drive replacement was used on mid 2010 computers, so a few months before and a few months after middle of year. Early 2010 and late 2010 were not affected. So obviously they don't buy a years worth of parts in advance, perhaps you can point your source out for this.

I will add this, as an Apple fanboy, the products work for me just fine...I'm a contractor, not a computer guru, so I need one that works without fail and without me having to mess around with it. If PC has finally come that far off the shelf, well congratulations, your a day late and dollar short so your not getting my business back, because it wasn't always like that.

And what's really funny is when people come into the office and see everything is Apple based they are impressed so obviously Apple marketing has done something for those who don't know...but wish they had what we are running.


----------



## wallmaxx

BCConstruction said:


> You already proved many a time your a ultimate apple fanboy. You need not prove it again. Can't wait for ios8 and iPhone 6 that will do nothing more than the iPhone 5 with ios 7 lmfao brilliant.
> 
> But apple said I need it lol


As usual.....wrong.

Apple doesn't tell me to do anything. They make products I like to own and use.

Don't let it bother you that I choose apple products............my choices shouldn't concern you.


----------



## wallmaxx

BCConstruction said:


> Apple fanboys can't stand it when they are shown the truths about their precious lol. You new so you have not seen this happen 100x before.
> 
> I get its your opinion and that's fine. What's not fine is making stuff up trying to push it as fact when its not whic a lot of fanboys do. Apple pray on the stupid and its their main user base. Their devices are KISS.
> 
> Why do you think we ain't getting along. Some of my best mates are the biggest fanboys you ever meet. Only ever fell out with one because he was a Obama supporter lol


PC......yawn.

I have a 3 year old MBP that still does everything I need............without issue. Why would I want a PC? What is so incredible about a PC (spec equivalent) that I should consider a windows based OS platform?

I have yet heard you SELL the virtues of the Microsoft OS world and the hardware that operates it. All you do is b*tch and moan. Sad little man syndrome?


----------



## thesidingpro

I use them all. Pc's, Google, Apple. They are all great. Just what you like.

I prefer PC on my desktop and apple for my phone and tablet. I prefer google for my cloud services.

I was on here 3 months ago and BCC was talking the same story. I can't believe it's still going on?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

thesidingpro said:


> I use them all. Pc's, Google, Apple. They are all great. Just what you like. I prefer PC on my desktop and apple for my phone and tablet. I prefer google for my cloud services. I was on here 3 months ago and BCC was talking the same story. I can't believe it's still going on?


Yep sadly still goes on. Apple fanboys will again return in the best future right here going on about the same myths they always do. 

Apple just works
Mac's don't get viruses
Mac's are better quality than PC's
iPhones are the best phones
Jailbreaking is bad
PC's always break down
Apple customer service is the best 

All these and many more myths coming to a screen near you soon. Just be carful its not a PC screen as it may break down.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Oh we get along we just don't agree I haven't spewed one myth here, the facts I've shown are what works for me, not a myth, pure fact. The system works seamlessly for me...fact I don't get how iCloud is basic, it was introduced as I perceive it as a hard drive/mass storage not on my computer...and that's exactly what I use it for, storage off my computer and very simple for me to access. Dropbox for blueprints as that's become the norm in my area for multiple user access to big files. Your claim of Apple buying parts for a year I would say is false, Apple purchases from several different suppliers. I make fact of this as my 'warranted' hard drive replacement was used on mid 2010 computers, so a few months before and a few months after middle of year. Early 2010 and late 2010 were not affected. So obviously they don't buy a years worth of parts in advance, perhaps you can point your source out for this. I will add this, as an Apple fanboy, the products work for me just fine...I'm a contractor, not a computer guru, so I need one that works without fail and without me having to mess around with it. If PC has finally come that far off the shelf, well congratulations, your a day late and dollar short so your not getting my business back, because it wasn't always like that. And what's really funny is when people come into the office and see everything is Apple based they are impressed so obviously Apple marketing has done something for those who don't know...but wish they had what we are running.


Again its not about that works for you. We are talking about a system as a whole. I don't have PC problems but I don't think all PC's are problem free. You gave completely ignored the links I gave to others who have issues. Thousands of forums with millions of issues across them all dedicated to Apple products. it's just the way apple fanboys brains work. Ignore inconvenient facts and move along.

If you looked a computer specs regular like I do then you would know apple rarely change a option in a computer build. If I goto any of the mid to high level builders most will offer the newest CPU, the newest ram, newest GPU, newest data storage etc etc

Apple don't very often at all. Take the new Mac Pro as an example. Still exactly the same spec today as it was in December. it will be a while before you see any of the new CPU's and GPU's used in that thing. But let's say they even did. The increase in bandwidth and power consumption, socket types will not be supported on the main board and because of their lack of support for anything but stuff they sell your stuck until they decide you need a upgrade. then pow your stung for $600 for a. $200 mainboard.


----------



## wallmaxx

Apple's business model isn't to exist on the "bleeding edge". Voodoo, Alienware (now a Dell box) or some boutique builders have carved out that niche. 

Apple sells to a larger group of users than that. 

You sure complain a lot about how others decide to spend their money on tech.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Again its not about that works for you. 


Wanna bet? It's all about me, my money, my choice. I made my own informed decision.

'Millions of people' have Apple problems as do PC users and GM and Ford and Dodge, the list goes on and on for literally every product on the market.

You also compared an off the shelf Apple to a custom built PC. That's apples and oranges, that's like comparing a stock off the lot Chevy pick up to one that runs the craftsman nascar truck series...they look similar, both have 4 wheels and are driveable...pretty much ends there.

Apple computers are designed for one thing and have limits, but again, for me, I don't exceed those limits and it's all good and works for me, and it's all about me. Hell I'm running a 4 year old i3 and even I'm surprised it still going, I never had a PC off the shelf last that long.


----------



## JT Wood

Chris Johnson said:


> Again its not about that works for you. Wanna bet? It's all about me, my money, my choice. I made my own informed decision. 'Millions of people' have Apple problems as do PC users and GM and Ford and Dodge, the list goes on and on for literally every product on the market. You also compared an off the shelf Apple to a custom built PC. That's apples and oranges, that's like comparing a stock off the lot Chevy pick up to one that runs the craftsman nascar truck series...they look similar, both have 4 wheels and are driveable...pretty much ends there. Apple computers are designed for one thing and have limits, but again, for me, I don't exceed those limits and it's all good and works for me, and it's all about me. Hell I'm running a 4 year old i3 and even I'm surprised it still going, I never had a PC off the shelf last that long.




Really? Haven't had a PC last 4 yrs?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

My old Packard bell POS lasted 6 years. It was 4 years old when given to me. It was 33mhz lol. That thing was crap but lasted that long. It only stopped working because I broke the motherboard and couldn't get a replacement.


----------



## Chris Johnson

JT Wood said:


> Really? Haven't had a PC last 4 yrs?


Nope, I buy off the shelf, Toshiba, HP, Dell, to name a few, between video cards, hard drives, memory cards, sound cards, motherboards all go on, not all on one device mind you, but enough hassle. 

And I bought a laser printer once, couldn't get it to work to save my life, after much research, I had to adjust the virtual memory. Bought a bigger monitor one day, then back to the store because the video card needed updating. 

After 20 years I said forget it, drank the Apple Kool aid and bought everything in one package...and have not regretted it one bit and am more then happy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Nope, I buy off the shelf, Toshiba, HP, Dell, to name a few, between video cards, hard drives, memory cards, sound cards, motherboards all go on, not all on one device mind you, but enough hassle. And I bought a laser printer once, couldn't get it to work to save my life, after much research, I had to adjust the virtual memory. Bought a bigger monitor one day, then back to the store because the video card needed updating. After 20 years I said forget it, drank the Apple Kool aid and bought everything in one package...and have not regretted it one bit and am more then happy.


Apple systems also have virtual memory settings so it won't be a issue unique to a PC. It will affect both systems either way. 

Its also not uncommon to need to update GC on either platform. If you go to a higher res screen and your graphics card can't handle it then the Apple system won't magically make its self capable in handling higher res. They both use exactly the same cards. Well not exactly the same as the apple version normally have a lower spec compared to PC versions. Hard for most users to figure out as apple use different model names to make it hard to do a comparison. 

Toshiba, hp and dell lol. No wonder you had problems.the only decent laptop toshiba made was the qosmio. Comparing them to Apple is like comparing Dewalt to ryobi. Dell do have alienware but they messed them up too.


----------



## Chris Johnson

The Toshibas were both Qosmio, HP were 'Top of the Line' desktops and Dell is Alienware...my kid uses it, after some repairs - he's a gamer.

The point you missed was the PC's were bought off the shelf, just like the Apple and I incurred more issues with PC off the shelf then any Apple. PC required anti-virus software...I learned that one the hard way, the Apple...I don't run any anti-virus (probably not a good idea, but I have time capsule, so everything is backed up every hour)

I'm not a gamer, so you tell me Apple is a lower grade video card, doing blueprints, emails, spreadsheets, accounting, etc...I can't see what your referring to. Cause the clarity, colour and resolution is all good to me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> The Toshibas were both Qosmio, HP were 'Top of the Line' desktops and Dell is Alienware...my kid uses it, after some repairs - he's a gamer. The point you missed was the PC's were bought off the shelf, just like the Apple and I incurred more issues with PC off the shelf then any Apple. PC required anti-virus software...I learned that one the hard way, the Apple...I don't run any anti-virus (probably not a good idea, but I have time capsule, so everything is backed up every hour) I'm not a gamer, so you tell me Apple is a lower grade video card, doing blueprints, emails, spreadsheets, accounting, etc...I can't see what your referring to. Cause the clarity, colour and resolution is all good to me.


Remember your idea of top of the line is different than mine. To me top of the line is custom built rigs or self built rigs. old Alienware pre dell take over was high end too. It's now low to mid range and in places off the shelf. 

You also stupid not to run anti virus on either platform. Apple even recommends it. Not that its an issue on either platform as they are nearly all free. 

If your a power users GC specs mean a lot. Any type of 3d rendering, photoshop, gaming etc ect works vastly better with a good quality card. It's not a simple job adding any old card to an apple system. If the drivers ain't available and the PSU does not support the higher wattage it needs its tough luck. I could go out today and put any card into my system and be running in less than mins. Not possible with Apple systems. But like I say you won't want to do that because apple don't want you too. Just buy a complete system instead lol.


----------



## Chris Johnson

BCConstruction said:


> Remember your idea of top of the line is different than mine. To me top of the line is custom built rigs or self built rigs.


Your custom built are not off the shelf, so your comparing apples to oranges, completely different animal.

I was comparing off the shelf PC to off the shelf Apple, I had no long term luck with off the shelf PC like I have with Apple

I remember asking the pimply kid if I needed anti-virus for the Apple, he laughed and said they only recommend it if you are running windows on your Apple :laughing:


----------



## wallmaxx

BCConstruction said:


> Where have I said I like cheaper parts. You wanna put money that my system is better quality, better parts, better spec, faster and vastly easier to keep current. I will warn you don't waste ya money. Is your CPU running at 4.5ghz, is your HD running at 500mb/s read and write, is your ram running at....... Dam I could go on all night. Its pointless though as your a fanboy. Also I'm gonna call you out on the Alienware. I was gonna buy the M9750 but the the M3450. The price of the M9750 was $3900 fully loaded. There was not a extra option to add. They didn't make a more expensive model back then. Perhaps show me your emails about the build schedule or the emails from them about the issues. I'm having trouble believing this as pre dell take over Alienware Customer service was second to none. Its the main reason I imported the PC because they would even cover over seas issues in warranty and they we very very helpful on forums. I doubt you have the proof though as my BS alarm is going off loud currently. As an example I had a antenna board on the wifi go out 3years out of warranty. They sent me a new one to the UK no questions asked. They would do this now though after dell take over.


Call me out? 

So you are saying I am lying?

I'm not. But now I fully know you are a low life POS who has zero value in your opinions posted here. 

I still have the box they shipped to me. It holds my vinyl records now. I didn't spend the $300 to get the extended warranty.....but you and your crystal ball seem to think you know everything. 

You must be fun at social events.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Hey I just looked and I still have panoramic on my camera. I thought you post several pages back that Apple took it away? I'm smelling a BC myth


Nope again your making stuff up again. The iPhone was capable of panoramic. They decided not to activate it but jail breakers did activate it. Then Apple on the next update activated it. My point is you keep saying phones ain't designed to do anything Apple don't want them to but almost every new feature that's on the iPhone is done on Cydia before its done by Apple.


----------



## jb4211

I saw this thread going and going. I don't have an iPhone so no big interest to me. But curiosity got the best of me and I had to see what was so interesting about the iPhone.

I read a few posts. Shocked would be a good description I guess.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Your making a lot of stuff up so how do I know your not making this up? 

Prove me wrong about the price then and the way they rejected your claim for motherboard. Let me have some egg on my face. I have no problem you proving me wrong. Show the invoice or the email invoice or the emails about the motherboard issues. Or even the build schedule they sent you showing stage of build. I can pull up emails as far back as 2000. 

Oh yeah I have a dewalt jigsaw box at home with blades in it. Does that mean I owned a dewalt jigsaw!


----------



## Chris Johnson

But you said Apple took it away from me, never said they took it away and then finally have it back.

As I said I tried it once. As I was taking a few pics this morning I scrolled across and there it was...

Now I have doubts about anything you post, your myths, 1/2 truths, creative use of the English language, your not only a hacker, your a hater too so you do everything you can to belittle...we refer to that as little man syndrome lol


----------



## Chris Johnson

jb4211 said:


> I saw this thread going and going. I don't have an iPhone so no big interest to me. But curiosity got the best of me and I had to see what was so interesting about the iPhone. I read a few posts. Shocked would be a good description I guess.


Shocked!!! For what?

We are trying to update an iPhone here you know


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> But you said Apple took it away from me, never said they took it away and then finally have it back. As I said I tried it once. As I was taking a few pics this morning I scrolled across and there it was... Now I have doubts about anything you post, your myths, 1/2 truths, creative use of the English language, your not only a hacker, your a hater too so you do everything you can to belittle...we refer to that as little man syndrome lol


Your still not getting the point. As normal you move along to something else because you have been proven wrong. 

Let me make it more clear for you. You have gone on about Apple not wanting the phone to do things jail breakers do to the phone. I used one example of jail breakers activating panoramic because Apple wouldn't release it. Then Apple later on released panoramic on the iPhone. So not only does this blow your myths complete out of the water about the phone not being able to do stuff apple don't want it too it also shows how much your struggling to not make your self look any more of a fanboy than you are are. 

At least prove me wrong in one thing. It's getting boring that I keep being right. 

So what you want to move into now?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Shocked!!! For what? We are trying to update an iPhone here you know


Shocked at the Apple fanboys I would guess lol


----------



## Chris Johnson

http://9to5mac.com/2011/11/08/heres...era-mode-on-your-iphone-without-jailbreaking/

Turns out your right and wrong

Again, 1/2 truths and creative use of the English language for you, that's not moving on, that's not a myth, that's reality

The part you seem to ignore, MOST Apple releases work, not a myth, a reality, many people rush to market and fail, Apple wants it to work, when released don't really want to have egg on their face (Maps made them look bad, not wanting that to happen again)

But again, your a hater, Apple is bigger then everyone, more successful and you just don't like it. It's never good enough for Barry, Barry Can't get it to work. How come such a smart guy like you doesn't have Barry Computer Inc. listed on the stock exchange? I mean you custom build, same as Apple, but with better parts, and cheaper, you could be the next Michael Dell, you should be.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> http://9to5mac.com/2011/11/08/heres-how-to-enable-panoramic-camera-mode-on-your-iphone-without-jailbreaking/ Turns out your right and wrong Again, 1/2 truths and creative use of the English language for you, that's not moving on, that's not a myth, that's reality The part you seem to ignore, MOST Apple releases work, not a myth, a reality, many people rush to market and fail, Apple wants it to work, when released don't really want to have egg on their face (Maps made them look bad, not wanting that to happen again) But again, your a hater, Apple is bigger then everyone, more successful and you just don't like it. It's never good enough for Barry, Barry Can't get it to work. How come such a smart guy like you doesn't have Barry Computer Inc. listed on the stock exchange? I mean you custom build, same as Apple, but with better parts, and cheaper, you could be the next Michael Dell, you should be.


If you read the link its using a plist value to hack the phone into making the panaramic mode work. It was a jailbreaker/hacker as you call them who found the exploit then wrote code to run a app on a jailbreak so its a one click process. This is how most jailbreaks work. They turn a bunch of code into an app to make it a one click. process. But now we cleared that up and I'm right again explain to me how Apple not wanting you to do stuff makes the phone unreliable, unstable etc etc. I'm still waiting on you to explain this from before but you couldn't so you moved onto something else.


----------



## Chris Johnson

If it doesn't get thru this time, perhaps I can use larger font and caps for you, that's available as a standard feature without jailbreaking

Now for the umpteenth time

If Apple feels the app is not 100% ready for release they will not release it or have it available, and I will add as a disclaimer that Maps was rushed out and the ridicule that ensued was not good for them, but they were good enough to acknowledge it and fixed it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> If it doesn't get thru this time, perhaps I can use larger font and caps for you, that's available as a standard feature without jailbreaking Now for the umpteenth time If Apple feels the app is not 100% ready for release they will not release it or have it available, and I will add as a disclaimer that Maps was rushed out and the ridicule that ensued was not good for them, but they were good enough to acknowledge it and fixed it.


Yes of course it is available now. again off on something that has nothing to do with my point Lol really ain't got the first clue about this kind of stuff have you. Its funny still though. 

So for 10th time try and stay on subject. As I asked you explain to me why hacking as you call it or Jailbreaking is bad. Let's use the panoramic as an example. Why is is safer for Apple to turn it on compared to a hacker turning it on. What part of adding that code is safer with Apple doing it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Also to remind you Apple have taken quite a few of these people you call hackers into there company. So they are using hackers to write code. Yet its not good code in your eyes unless its Apple branded code lol


----------



## Chris Johnson

That is exactly what Apple does...along with numerous other companies.

Think about Frank Abignale

Without risk takers, we wouldn't be where we have evolved to, Apple takes lots of risks, in house, doesn't release it till they are satisfied it works.

It's safer for Apple to turn it since Apple stands behind it, free spirited thinking is part of growing and improving, Apple wants control since when it fails, they will look bad, let them decide when it's properly operational, not you. You backdooring this is doing so at your own risk, and when you have a failure, you blame the product, Apple says follow our advice and they will support you. Pretty simple, but you don't get it or want to acknowledge it

Lots of us are good with using Apple as designed and proven, I don't need to backdoor and play around with it, not interested myself, like to sit in front of my product and know it works without fail


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

You understand why Apple as to control it just like App developers do on Cydia to right. If either company or developer made a crap product and it wouldn't sell then they won't sell it. You seem to think Apple are the only people who can make a product that just works. As I have proven that's not the case. In your mind maps is the only thing they ever done wrong. You gave the exact same response every Apple fanboy does about Maps. Your all like a bunch of pre programmed robots. 

Plus where has anyone said you have to jailbreak. Like I said you just move along to another subject every time a comment comes along you can't answer. You have not answered or proven your self right in one situation upto yet. 

What it comes down to is your offended anyone would do anything Apple don't want you to do. Jail breakers are bad because the don't obey their Apple overlords. 

You also seem to hate the facts I'm tech savy with this stuff and your not. Evident by you keep twisting what I'm saying to suit your agenda of Apple is the best. 

Like I have said once you know what your talking about come back and argue your case. Start by using systems priced the same as Apple kit, start buy learning how Jailbreaking works and what it does(you don't have to jailbreak) learn how to use google to check facts before typing myths. 

It will help you out in the long run.


----------



## Chris Johnson

See what you have missed entirely, only because I have not told you, and obviously you don't know is Apple is a vertical company. Everything in house for their product, control, from the bottom up, no sub contractors so to speak.

IBM had the same opportunity but chose to stay as a hardware company only and subbed out the operating system to Microsoft, Microsoft grew because of that and big blue lost out. They tried and failed.

Why doesn't Cydia make their own hardware?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> See what you have missed entirely, only because I have not told you, and obviously you don't know is Apple is a vertical company. Everything in house for their product, control, from the bottom up, no sub contractors so to speak. IBM had the same opportunity but chose to stay as a hardware company only and subbed out the operating system to Microsoft, Microsoft grew because of that and big blue lost out. They tried and failed. Why doesn't Cydia make their own hardware?


 Lol what the hell are you going on about now. Again a whole different subject because you can't win the others. 

But your gonna lose this too. 

Apple don't don't make their own products Perhaps you should use google. 

The ones of the top of my head who are 3rd party contractor are Foxconn, pegatron, Acer, Samsung just to name a few of the hundreds of contractors they use. 

Even a lot of their software is not done in house as you say. Ask any Apple developer. They don't work for Apple.


----------



## Chris Johnson

It's not a piece meal system, it's all integrated together to work together

OSX and iWork are in house


----------



## Chris Johnson

Maybe I need to be a little clearer, simple English 

Apple approves software for their hardware, the ones it does not approve...by the sounds of it end up on Cydia


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> It's not a piece meal system, it's all integrated together to work together OSX and iWork are in house



Let's not change the subject again. 

Let's at least keep on the current one. Explain to be how all apples products are in house. 

To me in house would be something built by the company who's names on it. Like a Samsung TV made in a Samsung factory. Not a 3rd party contractor who also makes many other brands of electronics in the same factory. Guess your idea of in house is the fanboy version.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Maybe I need to be a little clearer, simple English Apple approves software for their hardware, the ones it does not approve...by the sounds of it end up on Cydia


Changing subject again. Wow man at least try to stay on at least one thing lol

Your going around in circles now. But let's ask the question again. What gives Apple the right to tell you what you can have on your device you own and where you can buy it from. Why is clash of clans as an example any different on the Apple App Store compared to any other App Store. 
Why shouldn't you be allowed a toggle for a flashlight until Apple tell you, why shouldn't you be allowed to have notification board until Apple tells you. 

You do understand how a computer works right. explain the above questions to me. remember if Apple can get the phone to do it then what's wrong with a developer getting a phone to do it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The issue here is again you can't prove your right because 10's of millions of people run Apps not sold through Apple and they run fine.


----------



## wallmaxx

BCConstruction said:


> Your making a lot of stuff up so how do I know your not making this up? Prove me wrong about the price then and the way they rejected your claim for motherboard. Let me have some egg on my face. I have no problem you proving me wrong. Show the invoice or the email invoice or the emails about the motherboard issues. Or even the build schedule they sent you showing stage of build. I can pull up emails as far back as 2000. Oh yeah I have a dewalt jigsaw box at home with blades in it. Does that mean I owned a dewalt jigsaw!


I guess you must be an online liar. 

I'm not. 

It seems completely weird to consider lying online to strangers. Why would anyone feel the need to do that? Do you lie? 

It was 13 months (1 month past the 1 yr warranty). The tech support was in the Chech Republic....not Florida where AW was located. 

They wanted a downpayment to troubleshoot it. I didn't have the $$$$. 

I just dumped it 4 yrs ago on craigslist for $100. 




As for you doubting me. I will never trust or respect your opinion on anything ever. You accused me of lying and I just don't do that. You have issues.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

wallmaxx said:


> I guess you must be an online liar. I'm not. It seems completely weird to consider lying online to strangers. Why would anyone feel the need to do that? Do you lie? It was 13 months (1 month past the 1 yr warranty). The tech support was in the Chech Republic....not Florida where AW was located. They wanted a downpayment to troubleshoot it. I didn't have the $$$$. I just dumped it 4 yrs ago on craigslist for $100. As for you doubting me. I will never trust or respect your opinion on anything ever. You accused me of lying and I just don't do that. You have issues.


Nothing your saying makes sense to me. Pre take over all CS for Alienware was in Florida. I even paid a visit to there headquarters. They were a boutique builder back when you so called bought that laptop. 

I find people online lie all the time. I smell BS 'ers a mile off. My sentia was built after your Area 51 so your experience just ain't adding up to me. Also why would you sell a. $4000+ laptop for $100 when the hardware alone inside was worth at least $1000 on CL. CPU, RAID drives, dual sli graphics, ram alone was worth $1k at least at a minimum not including the other parts inside. The screen alone was worth $200. There are company's that can repair bad motherboards for. 1/10th what a new board costs. It just don't add up that you would sell it for that. 

Prove me wrong though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tell you what. Don't worry about what you paid or what they did to deny your claim. I'm not interested to be honest. Just post the link to the CL add. Mine go all the way back to 95 as far as I remember. For some strange reason they keep all the adds on file. I just can't get my head around you selling it for $100


----------



## Tinstaafl

Barri, people dump stuff way below market value all the time, just to get it over and done with. Especially if they're not starving.

Re your constant harping on jailbreaking: The *only* reason people do that is so they can get the device to do things that the company hasn't vetted and decided it wants to support. Whether those things are within the capabilities of the device is a completely different issue from the potential headaches of supporting them.

As I've said before, if you're nerd enough to deal with the results of hacking your equipment, more power to you. But that's no reason to criticize others who have "better" things to do with their time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tinstaafl said:


> Barri, people dump stuff way below market value all the time, just to get it over and done with. Especially if they're not starving. Re your constant harping on jailbreaking: The only reason people do that is so they can get the device to do things that the company hasn't vetted and decided it wants to support. Whether those things are within the capabilities of the device is a completely different issue from the potential headaches of supporting them. As I've said before, if you're nerd enough to deal with the results of hacking your equipment, more power to you. But that's no reason to criticize others who have "better" things to do with their time.


Show me where I have critiqued others on not Jailbreaking. I couldn't care any less If they don't jailbreak. I'm here to bust myths. Call me myth buster. I my self run 3 un jailbroken Apple devices. They don't require it so I don't do it. My phone I do though. I need it to do what I need it to do be it a Samsung, Nokia or Apple or any other brand. 

I'm not here to convince others to jailbreak. just sick of seeing fanboy myths about why its a bad idea and why Apple are the best and just work. It's just not true for everyone just like its not true any brand is problem free.


----------



## Tinstaafl

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not here to convince others to jailbreak. just sick of seeing fanboy myths about why its a bad idea and why Apple are the best and just work. It's just not true for everyone just like its not true any brand is problem free.


Well, it IS a bad idea for the tech-challenged. And while I completely agree that no brand is completely problem-free, the Apple approach is much more likely to lead to quick and relatively painless solutions for those who do encounter problems. All they have to do is pick up the phone and have the TS guy run through his flowchart.

I had your mindset for many years, but as I've grown older and my interests (and energy levels) have changed, I've come to see that both Harley and Honda have their points, and it's not my job to decide for others which is better.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, it IS a bad idea for the tech-challenged. And while I completely agree that no brand is completely problem-free, the Apple approach is much more likely to lead to quick and relatively painless solutions for those who do encounter problems. All they have to do is pick up the phone and have the TS guy run through his flowchart. I had your mindset for many years, but as I've grown older and my interests (and energy levels) have changed, I've come to see that both Harley and Honda have their points, and it's not my job to decide for others which is better.


That's exactly why I use both. They both have their plus points. I use systems based on what they do best. All of them have issues though. Apple more so for me but I know that's not the case for everyone. Same as me being problem free on the PC is not the same for everyone. 

I would have bought a $4000+ laptop from pre dell Alienware for $2k with a bad MB. At worst it would have cost me at worst $600 for a new motherboard or $150 for motherboard repair. rare they can't be repaired though. Has to have some serious issues not to be repaired.


----------



## Chris Johnson

http://business.time.com/2012/03/16/how-apple-made-vertical-integration-hot-again-too-hot-maybe/

Here's your vertical company...care to rip this apart and tell me what's wrong with it now?


----------



## Chris Johnson

BCConstruction said:


> The issue here is again you can't prove your right because 10's of millions of people run Apps not sold through Apple and they run fine.


Wheres the support from the manufacturer in this? There is none.

GM ain't gonna fix your aftermarket radio, unless you purchase it from them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Wheres the support from the manufacturer in this? There is none. GM ain't gonna fix your aftermarket radio, unless you purchase it from them.


No that's not how it works is it. You know as well as I do if you by a alpine head unit and it goes wrong its Alpines problem. 

Same goes for Apps. If you get an App that goes wrong which is highly unlikely then you complain to the developer. You will then get a refund just like you do from Apple. But most of the time when you jailbreak 99.9% of the apps can be tested before buying. So if it don't work how you like there's no need to get a refund. You ever tried getting refund from Apple for a App you didn't like. What a nightmare that is.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> no sub contractors so to speak.


Now remember Chris I can qoute.

Where have I said apple are not a vertical integration company? Quote me on that please. You can't so lets move on. 

Yes Apple are a vertical integration company. They use sub contractors from all over the world. You should know this. They have proprietary hardware made by these sub contractors. Its one reason why I'm against Apple. Why should I pay them double for a graphics card that's exactly the same as a PC model but with a different connector. 

Your swinging off subject again but at least I'm replying to every single one of your posts and sinking them like old rusty battle ships. 

Don't forget you can quite me. Oh yeah if you do that people will see your full of it lol.


----------



## Chris Johnson

I'll rephrase that, if I may do so, the don't sub contract, they don't outsource design.

Is that acceptable?

I know they hire outside sources, but the outside source builds to their specification 

I again deeply apologize for the poor choice of wording I used


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> I'll rephrase that, if I may do so, the don't sub contract, they don't outsource design. Is that acceptable? I know they hire outside sources, but the outside source builds to their specification I again deeply apologize for the poor choice of wording I used


You may do so lol

I have to set you straight on some bits though. Not all their stuff is built to their specification. 99% of Intel chips they use are just standard of the shelf chips. The Air had a early exclusive of the core 2 duo. Intel couldn't ship this chip in large enough numbers for other brands so Apple was able to use this to their advantage. This is also true for most the GPU's, Ram, hard drives etc ect.


----------



## Chris Johnson

And I'll add most parts you described are pretty generic for everyone, I'm sure Ford and GM have some of the same go to suppliers for items like gas lines, license plate bolts, so and and so forth.

But the actually inner working, the engine, the brain, the motherboard that pulls all the pieces together to make it function...that's the Apple, designed by them to their specification, to run their system, to do as they want it done.

Their is no generic brand, no overseas knock off (maybe there is, but never became a competitor), Apple is designed and spec'd by Apple for Apple.

Apple has decided that for this release we give you XYZ, and eventually after they have ABC perfected, they release an update, normally free.

Yes there are hackers who get ABC working and released through other sources before Apple, however, Apple does not promote or endorse these, it's their system, it's their platform and it's their right as the designer to keep it out using conventional methods, hence jail breaking seems to be the only way or unconventional way to use these items.

Apple chose this route to keep it simple stupid, so fanboys like me could turn it on and have it work, minimize me having to do anything other then the easiest possible way to use a computer and their software.

Apple may not have invented the iCloud, and as you say, it's the most basic version available, but for ease of use, it's on every device I have, so I update a contact or file in my office, in my home office, sitting in front of my big screen, on my iPhone, on my iPad, it's everywhere updated and easily accessible. Not like the old days or saving files to a cd or emailing them to get from one computer to another, it's just easier and it works.

And if Apple gives me Panoramic view, take it away and then give it back (which I never did find anything on that by the way) then so be it, if I used it, maybe be a little disappointed, but I'm a contractor, so really either way doesn't bother me.

The finder in Apple is second to none, searching for files/contacts/emails very very easy. The ability to write a PDF from iWork's as a built in feature, that I use for every quote/tender, Microsoft office use to never have it, maybe they do now, but if they do, it's a day late and a dollar short for me.

Streaming photos from any of my devices to Apple TV for everyone to sit around the big screen to see, very very simple as well.

So at the end of the day, those are all facts, not myths, Apple vision was to create the most user friendly device, user friendly as in easy to use, and be stylish in the process.


----------



## JT Wood

Chris Johnson said:


> So at the end of the day, those are all facts, not myths, Apple vision was to create the most user friendly device, user friendly as in easy to use, and be stylish in the process.


 I have honestly found the exact opposite. I left apple because it became a supreme pain in the ass to do anything. 

1, want to buy a book from ibooks and read it on your computer or android? Nope it HAS to be IOS. waste of $10 

2. Want to quickly put a couple picture from your camera or computer on your iphone or tablet to show a customer? Nope not gonna happen. I wasted 15 minutes trying to do it through itunes and gave up. I ended up dragging them directly into the documents folder on my ancient asus tablet. It took longer to boot the device than it took to move the pictures, 

3. Want to watch a tv show that you PURCHASED from itunes? Unless its an apple product, you gotta find a workaround.

4. New update slow your phone so bad that the phone stops ringing before the screen turns on to answer? Want to go back to the previous operating system that did work? Nope, Steve jobs won't let you, I guess he decided for me it was time to upgrade my phone. Since it was his update that screwed it up making it useless. 

5.Want to use the iphone as a zip drive to move a few folders around? hah, 

Screw apple, I was a loyal iphone guy but I know better now. Android is the superior operating system. And it is by far the most popular OS worldwide. It's easy to use, more flexible, looks better, and cheaper.

Plus it is much more useful with out the steve jobs lockdown. Apple has taken to copying android nowadays anyway so it's not like I'm missing anything. IOS is a blatent ripoff from the Android OS. 

As a side note, I did type this out on my ipad, and it glitched or something and I lost my work. So I typed it this time on my 8yr old PC which has never ever has a virus, or compatibility problem. (true story) I absolutely hate apple and it's business practice. Apples vision wasn't to make the easiest system, It was to lasso as many people into the ecosystem, trap them there and bleed them dry Sigh, there rant over, I feel better :laughing:


----------



## Chris Johnson

We can run lots if PC formatted things on Apple using emulators and converter programs, quite easy. Apple programs on PC, can be done I believe, I don't think it is as simple.

iCloud would have been the easiest way to have your photos available on all devices with no delays.

Updates, I've not had any update issues, that's me personally. You've had them, BC I believe has had them, I can't tell you why. My products have worked without issue. I've done some bonehead moves and contacted Apple for help, user error. If I had your issue...I'd be contacting Apple for assistance.

Typing it an losing it on your iPad, that's the CT app, it acts up on my iPhone/iPad on occasion, that's the app itself, not the product. I get a parse error or something, it has happened using that app on all the different phones I've had, never on the iMac itself, just mobile version. And no other app I use has given me an issue like that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

JT Wood said:


> I have honestly found the exact opposite. I left apple because it became a supreme pain in the ass to do anything.
> 
> 1, want to buy a book from ibooks and read it on your computer or android? Nope it HAS to be IOS. waste of $10
> 
> 2. Want to quickly put a couple picture from your camera or computer on your iphone or tablet to show a customer? Nope not gonna happen. I wasted 15 minutes trying to do it through itunes and gave up. I ended up dragging them directly into the documents folder on my ancient asus tablet. It took longer to boot the device than it took to move the pictures,
> 
> 3. Want to watch a tv show that you PURCHASED from itunes? Unless its an apple product, you gotta find a workaround.
> 
> 4. New update slow your phone so bad that the phone stops ringing before the screen turns on to answer? Want to go back to the previous operating system that did work? Nope, Steve jobs won't let you, I guess he decided for me it was time to upgrade my phone. Since it was his update that screwed it up making it useless.
> 
> 5.Want to use the iphone as a zip drive to move a few folders around? hah,
> 
> Screw apple, I was a loyal iphone guy but I know better now. Android is the superior operating system. And it is by far the most popular OS worldwide. It's easy to use, more flexible, looks better, and cheaper.
> 
> Plus it is much more useful with out the steve jobs lockdown. Apple has taken to copying android nowadays anyway so it's not like I'm missing anything. IOS is a blatent ripoff from the Android OS.
> 
> As a side note, I did type this out on my ipad, and it glitched or something and I lost my work. So I typed it this time on my 8yr old PC which has never ever has a virus, or compatibility problem. (true story) I absolutely hate apple and it's business practice. Apples vision wasn't to make the easiest system, It was to lasso as many people into the ecosystem, trap them there and bleed them dry Sigh, there rant over, I feel better :laughing:


Looks like you have the same type of headaches I do. Jail breaking solved a few of the above and many more. 

The iTunes crap is one of my biggest grips with Apple. It's the worst software for doing anything on the phone. I was using my iPad before I bought my Surface pro. I'm amazed the iPad is still in one piece. 

Just the other day I need to put all of my kids thomas the tank engines onto it. I could have bought them through Apple but you know how that goes if you want to do anything but watch it on an Apple device. It took me 2 full days to get them onto the iPad. It took me the transfer time on the surface and it was done over wifi and still took about an hr. Nothing is ever easy with them. 

I get to the beach and he wants to watch them but he stuck to only watching through the iPad. surface streams them straight to the TV. Nice and easy. 

I feel you with the stupid iOS glitches. I really do need to jailbreak this iPad and roll it back a few versions to a stable build. Problem is many of the apps won't work on the older builds so I have to stay with the new build or do without apps. Kind of a catch 22 right there. It's crazy how much they slow the OS over time. When you jailbreak it back to even just 2 builds before the current one you notice a speed increase. They ain't stupid though. They lock you down and you have no choice as your phone either stays on a slow unreliable build or you get the new phone which works great for a year then bam updates do the same thing again. 

At least microsoft leave that upto you. If you want to run windows 98 on a 2014 system go ahead. If you want to try and run windows 8 on a 5 year old system go ahead. Both of which I have done. It get why they do it but it's funny for fanboys to say it's a feature and it's best for me lol


----------



## JT Wood

Chris Johnson said:


> Typing it an losing it on your iPad, that's the CT app, it acts up on my iPhone/iPad on occasion, that's the app itself, not the product. I get a parse error or something, it has happened using that app on all the different phones I've had, never on the iMac itself, just mobile version. And no other app I use has given me an issue like that.



It could have been the app. It doesn't happen on the android, but I won't hold it against apple. To be fair, for the most part my ipad has been stable.

So for icloud, if I have an android phone, how can I get pics to an ipad?

Can i use icloud with it?


----------

